# How its work " Canon Autofocus "



## surapon (Jun 11, 2015)

Dear Friends.
Here is the Link that tell us " How can AF. of Canon work ", Yes, We have so many question about AF. and Some time we need to know the Limit of Canon AF., And How to set the AF., before we can use 100% of it's ability.

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/infobank/autofocus/autofocus.do?utm_source=newsletter_june_2_15&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## lion rock (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks Mr Surapon. Very informative.
-r


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, Mr Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Jun 11, 2015)

Thank you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Lion rock and Dear Friend Mr. Click..
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you Mr. S!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi Mr Surapon. 
Thank you for sharing this, a most informative article. 
Have a good weekend sir. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

